# whats a jackal



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

i presume a jackal is a type of hard body lure used by fresh water fishermen. saw them on the abt tv show. are they the gun lure for bass fishing. do they come in different sizes. do they have a bib. whats the best way to fish them and any colours you would recommend

cheers pete


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Jackall Bros is a Japanese lure manufacturer. The Chubby models are dynamite on estuary species, and I think it's the TN60 that is their gun Bass lure, but don't quote me on that.

Rowan.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

yeah actually i posted this and then looked up some prices, they appear to be made of gold with diamond inserts, are they really that good as i will undoubtedly lose them at a constant rate. any bass fishos have a similar lure that is cheaper.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Take a good look at the various Jackal's online,

Then go to BIG W or K Mart to find very similar knock off items...

Upgrade hooks and let me know your results


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

On one of my few trips into fresh water, the Jackalls were out catching the cheaper ones 3 to 1, which isnt a bad reason for coughing up the extra dollars. 
They also work on the Snapper, though it gets a bit expensive, cause you tend to lose a few. I havent given mine a run lately.....might be time to give them another go.....Snapper like bright colours. You can cast and retrieve or troll with them.

The biggest I have got so far on a Jackall.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Jackalls are a reasonably successful, but horrendously expensive lure, particulary used for bass in the lipless crank bait models.

They are so expensive because one bloke has the import licence, and threatens to sue any one else who attempts to (legally) import and sell them.

There was a bloke down south selling them for $14 each until he was basically threatened because of "copywrite" on the name of the lure. Unfortunately when parallel imports were allowed, the rip off merchants found a new way to defend their captive markets by launching civil suites claiming they had the local copywrite for the name and logo's. (Even if you bought the product from the original manufacturer in original packing) No one has been able to (or wishes to risk) defending one of these civil claims in court, and usually fold up their activities - as did the bloke down south. To even attempt to defend one of these cases costs 10's of thousands.

So that's what a jackall is, and yes I do have a personal hobby horse on this subject


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

jackal chubbies are great and would have to be my fav lure for sure  
yes they are expensive but are worth it for the fish they catch..i find them great on the oyster racks as they catch fish well and tend to come off the racks easy when you overcast & get em hung up :shock:


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

grinner said:


> i presume a jackal is a type of hard body lure used by fresh water fishermen. saw them on the abt tv show. are they the gun lure for bass fishing. do they come in different sizes. do they have a bib. whats the best way to fish them and any colours you would recommend
> 
> cheers pete


Pete

Although everyone here is saying jackall is the brand of the lure and it is, however if you saw it on a tv show and they referred to the lure as being a Jackall, they are either talking about a TN50,60 or 70. Also available is the mask vibe which is some times referred to as a Jackall as well.

Here is the Link to the TN Series

http://www.jackall.com.au/lipless.html

Here is the link to the Mask Series

http://www.jackall.com.au/mask.html

Yes at $25 they can be seen as being dear but every gun bass fisherman has a pile of them in there tackle box, I have over 25 and I know of people that have close to 50.

I wouldn't go impoundment bass fishing without one ;-)


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate if you are after a good cheap bibless have a look at the original rattling spots. I still have a chartreuse c19 that has taken 20 different species before being retired. they are expensive in Australia but cheap as in the states. The Bill Lewis rattletraps are Ok as well, another classic American bibless. I have included a link to them from Basspro but you can likely find them even cheaper if you were to troll the web.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...ategoryExpand_N_100005006_100000000_100005000

Scott


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi,
Jackalls are a bibless hardbody lure that have a rattle inside. They sound like a rattlesnake when you jerk them, and the sound can be heard through your kayak, in fact it probably amplifies it. This noise must travel a long way under water, so they are good in dirty water as the fish can find them pretty easily. You can also get silent ones, as the fish in some of the impoundments are apparently pretty wise to it by now.
They are awesome lures, but expensive if youre fishing in tiger country. They are weighted so that they sit nose down on the bottom, not on their side like heaps of other rattlers do. They are also pretty versatile, as they sink, so you can jig them vertically, slow roll them, or whip them like SPs. They are also pretty good for slow trolling. I am a fan of the colours Aussie Purple Shad and Ghost Ayu, but that's a matter of personal preference, like any lure really. They are actually gun flathead lures too, and I have heard that their big brothers - the mask vibe 70 is not bad on jews.


----------

